# Help with set up please!



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am trying very hard to use REW for setting up my Marty Cube ( it sounds great but I want to make it better). I have a HP Compaq 6000 Pro Micro Tower the options for an internal sound card were limited so I purchased a Diamond Audio XS71HDU. I have it connected USB from Computer to Card. I am using SPDIF optical out to my Yamaha RX-V1600 rcvr. I have a RS Digital SPL meter connected by rca to a "Y" 2m to 3.5mm stereo jack to "line in" on card then I used another "Y" from the Line out from the card to the phone input on rcvr. ( I am using the right channel ) I also connected on the left the loop back connection. This seems to be ? working however when doing a sound card calibration under the Preferences Tab I have selected Jave the input andd output of the Card ( no clue on what sweep level should be etc.) Tried to calibrate the signal level is too low. I was also told to try ASIO, I downloaded ASIO4 and going back to the tab instead of Jave I selected ASIO and now I see ASIO CMedia ( I think it is the sound card ) but under input and output all I see is Channels 1-8. I am pretty much stuck, I hope I explained all of this correctly and I hope someone can help. My ultimate goal is to get another Marty Cube built and then get the Mic. to do a proper set-up but in the mean time I was hoping to at least get some practice with REW.
Thanks.:coocoo:


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just to add maybe I should have posted this in the REW thread but I saw the SPL meters and sound cards so I put it here.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You mention you are using the S/PDIF optical output to the receiver, I assume that is not for measurement?

On the analog connections, you described using a 3.5mm stereo to 2xRCA mono connections from the soundcard line in, with one being linked to the RS digital meter's RCA output and the other used for a timing loopback connection. You then mention another 3.5mm splitter for line out, but images of your soundcard show that it has RCA connections for L and R, doesn't seem to have a line out?

When you are doing a soundcard calibration you are testing the path you normally use for measurement, so you need to connect the Right channel output to the right channel input in place of your RS meter. The timing loopback connection is not used to calibrate the soundcard (because it is not the path you are measuring with).


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks John I am not an expert when I first bought the Card I wanted something cleaner than using RCA's I needed an external card since there were more options to me. The Diamond Card has the Optical going to my RCVR opt1. There are several i/p's and o/p's to the card. I have the "Y" going from the SPL to the "line in" on the card I have the "line out" (the headphone jack) to the phono input of the rcvr. On the meter there is only one rca connection it is neither right nor left. If that helps here is another question should I use Java or ASIO?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I forgot to add I assumed I needed the loopback connection since everytime I tried to calibrate it kept mentioning this. I might have it completely hooked up wrong.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

If you go the Diamond Audio website go to sound cards then look for XS71HDU it will show where a headphone can be connected on the card itself it says HP out. Since I am just trying to measure the sub. would it be better to go to the Sub out on the card? ( I have no idea or should I forget about this card and just use whatever microsoft card came with the computer?)


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Another question concerning the output of the card since I have a deidcated left and right channel rca should I get a rca "y" to use connect the right channel off of the card use one end to rcvr the other to loopback?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Diamond’s spec sheet for this sound card says it has RCA’s for line outputs and 3.5 mm for line inputs. So, get a stereo 3.5 mm to RCA splitter like this. Connect _one _of the RCAs and then you’ll be able to do your calibration. 

For running sweeps for measurement, use the RCA outputs to your Yamaha. You don’t need the S/PDIF connection. I’m not up on ASIO, but I think it’s for multichannel. Since you’re only dealing with the front (stereo) line outputs, I believe Java is what you want.

There may be some kind of internal configuration specific to the sound card required to accomplish this; you’ll have to figure all that out yourself. If you bought this card solely for REW, you would probably have been better off with a simple stereo model.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have 2 of them. I hook the 3.5mm jack to line in the other to the ? I am not following do you mean the line in from the sound card then one rca to the right channel of the card. If it would be a lot easier if I disconnected the card completely just used the computer's card I would go from the line out from comp. to right channel on rcvr. Then from line in to the meter leaving one rca to connect on both y's for the loopback correct?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

If you were to advise on a better sound card for REW what would you suggest I had no idea what REW was when I bought this card I just wanted better sound. If it would be easier to not even bother with the card that is fine with me I am not sure I heard any substantial improvement with the card anyway.
Norman


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If your computer has line/headphone out and line in you can use those, no need to use an external soundcard.

If you have the "Use loopback as timing reference" box checked in REW's Analysis preferences REW will be looking for the loopback signal. If you don't need this (you probably don't) uncheck the box.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have made some progress everything went okay until I got to check levels on preferences tab under soundcard check levels. I can adjust to 75dbs but then its says to adjust the input volume so it reads -18dbs I can adjust the volume etc. but that does not seem to work because when I go to measure and click on check levels it still says my level is low and it needs to be around -25dbs. I made some progress but lost again.:scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

JohnM said:


> If your computer has line/headphone out and line in you can use those, no need to use an external soundcard.


John,

The OP is using a desktop computer. You’ve noted in the past that the headphone outputs of laptops these days is pretty linear, is the same true of late-model desktops as well? Asking for my own edification, as I haven’t used a desktop on at least 10 years...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am not trying to be a pain I promise and I do appreciate the help if I went and bought the correct mic. would I be having these problems? I was trying to save some money and at least get a feel for REW now I am getting a feel for it and it is not very good. Is it that much of a pain to use the RS meter, I just keep reading that it can be used so I thought why not. If I can ever get this too work that will be great since I am going to build a second Marty Cube within a couple of months.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> I have made some progress everything went okay until I got to check levels on preferences tab under soundcard check levels. I can adjust to 75dbs but then its says to adjust the input volume so it reads -18dbs I can adjust the volume etc. but that does not seem to work because when I go to measure and click on check levels it still says my level is low and it needs to be around -25dbs. I made some progress but lost again.:scratch:


Not sure what “dbs” is; as far as I know there is no such thing. And I can’t tell if you’re taking about “Check Levels” in the Preferences / Sound Card window or the Measurement window. I also can’t tell if you’re adjusting levels in the REW window or from your receiver.

Basically, run the “Check Levels” routine and set the level to ~18 dBFS, and then you’re done in that window. If you’re not at 75 dBSPL (in-room measurement taken with speakers playing), then adjust the volume on your receiver so that your meter reads 75 dB. Then measure. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

My mistake in preferences in the Sound Card tab there is check levels tab. I can set the 75db then it says to adjust the input volume to read between -12db FS to -24db FS by using the soundcard mixer, rew volume control, OS audio control. These have zero effect I can adjust the avr volume in addition to those to get the -18db fs. After this part I go to SPL meter tab prior to measurement, if I adjusted the previous input volume to read -18dbfs the db reading here is going to be off and even when I set it then hit calibrate it shows the highest it can measure is 130 db. When I then go to Measurement and hit start measuring I get a window that says my signal level is to low and I need to increase so it is reading -25db fs ( mine is around -55 to -66 db fs.) So that is where I am at stuck again. Is my avr not good enough, I have a Yamaha RX-V1600, or is the computer a HP Compaq 6000Pro Microtower with a generic Microsoft sound card not capable of this or is it just the meter dragging down the input volume. This is turning into a nightmare.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> My mistake in preferences in the Sound Card tab there is check levels tab. I can set the 75db then it says to adjust the input volume to read between -12db FS to -24db FS by using the soundcard mixer, rew volume control, OS audio control. These have zero effect


This tells me that the signal isn’t getting through from the mic (RS meter) into the sound system. I assume the meter is working (set to the 80 dB position?), so I imagine things are getting jammed up at the sound card. 
What sound card outputs are you using to your stereo?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Wayne
This is getting aggravating to put it mildly. If you check the other thread I started in REW (REW and SPL) it explains exactly what I did today and what I used. I thought maybe if I started a thread in the REW site I might get more help. Just in case I decided to re use the Diamond external sound card. I used the Y 3.5mm from the line in on the computer to the rca output of the spl. I went from the left and right rca output of the sound card to a phono input on rcvr. I checked the correct input and output for the sound card under preferences. I did a check level for the sub I noticed the first and the third meter were reading. The second the input db fs was not. I tried adjusting OS vol. rew volume nothing I checked the cables to see if they were hooked up wrong still nothing. Then for the what the I tried changing the tab from the right channel to the left. Now both the output and input meter are reading just not the third ref in. I adjusted both in/out to within 6db. I went to the measure tab did a check level it came back around 96-97db and it was okay but I also got a small window saying a file was corrupt. I went ahead with a measure I have a pretty good peak at 70hz and the freq goes down to a little beyond 20hz. Am I at least doing something right or am I out in left field? As much trouble as this has become I am tempted to give it up until I build the second sub and get the correct mic. w/ the proper cal. chart. By the way the only way I could get the -18dbfs was to reduce the level on the spl, once I went from 80 to 70 I was able to use the OS vol and the rew vol. to make the adjustment. Hope I gave you enough info. to hopefully guide me thru this.
Thanks Norman


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> I used the Y 3.5mm from the line in on the computer to the rca output of the spl. I went from the left and right rca output of the sound card to a phono input on rcvr.


Sounds like you have the correct wiring, but using the phono input is a problem. Use any other input.




> I did a check level for the sub I noticed the first and the third meter were reading. The second the input db fs was not.


That’s normal. The meter is only feeding one of the inputs.

This just occurred to me, but the sound card should be set in its menu for straight-up stereo operation. No 5.1, no surround sound, etc. And you do have the sound card set as the default recording and playback devices in Windows, right?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe this makes sense to you but here goes a few months ago when I bought the card I was looking for a better sound and since I had 7.1 ht I thought why not the diamond had good reviews etc. I was concerned about the 7.1 channel so I called Diamond I was told the card is only going to play back the information it gets so I would imagine you are correct.
As far as the default when I ran REW it did it automatically WAVE was 100% REW volume was at 50%. So I guess with the exception of hooking up the rca to phono I set it up right ( must have been by accident!! )? So next question after you take a measure how do you know what to adjust and by how much on a dsp? For me it is going to be on the Inuke nu3000dsp. Also can the window be resized when I ran the measurement it was all pretty much squeezed together.
If I am on the right track I think I will pat myself on the back.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad to hear you're making progress. :T



nwf477 said:


> So next question after you take a measure how do you know what to adjust and by how much on a dsp? For me it is going to be on the Inuke nu3000dsp.


You’ll have to use REW’s generic EQ setting for that one. It’s going to be trial-and-error, though – measure, EQ, measure tweak EQ, etc.



> Also can the window be resized when I ran the measurement it was all pretty much squeezed together.


I’d have to see a .jpg of the graph to know what you’re talking about.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is my first measurement pretty blah. I tried smoothing according to Donny at AVS the db level should be between 80 and 100 mine was 75 back to the drawing board.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> according to Donny at AVS the db level should be between 80 and 100 mine was 75 back to the drawing board.


The level is fine as it is.


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay if the level is fine just do what the guide says correct? I guess my next question when I apply smoothing what is the preferred there are several to choose from?:T:T The last question considering I have a peak around 70hz is that just the way my room harmonics are and I would imagine once I get a second sub that should come down a bit. Hate to be a pain but doing the target level, it should be approx. between the peaks and the nulls correct and the target range do I have to set it or let REW set it? Finally doing better I am on the right path if I can stumble my way thru the hard way of setting this up once I get the mic I will use my son's laptop and do it the easy way.
Thanks again.
Norman


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> I guess my next question when I apply smoothing what is the preferred there are several to choose from?


Depends on what you’re measuring and what you want to see. For sub-specific graphs, no smoothing is preferable. For full range graphs, 1/3 or 1/6-octave smoothing will eliminate the comb filtering and get you a graph that better resembles what you’re actually hearing. These are the best graphs as well for manually applying equalizing to the main speakers. Unsmoothed graphs showing all the comb filtering can give you an idea of how “live” your room is. “Before” and “after” measurements could give an idea of how effective room-dampening acoustical treatments are (although other acoustics-specific measurements are probably more helpful with this).




> The last question considering I have a peak around 70hz is that just the way my room harmonics are and I would imagine once I get a second sub that should come down a bit.


The peak is a mode, and it’s a function of the size of your room and the location of the sub. Adding a sub in a second location could indeed mask the mode, but might introduce new ones. Measurement is the only way to know for sure what's going on.




> Hate to be a pain but doing the target level, it should be approx. between the peaks and the nulls correct and the target range do I have to set it or let REW set it?


 Yes, it’s a good idea to move the Target to a good half-way point between the peaks and nulls before having REW run its auto-filtering function, or for the sake of applying manual equalization.




> Thanks again.


Happy to help we’re here to serve. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

